# M3---mokume



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is my new best seller--hopefully---well maybe--ok --I am keeping my fingers crossed.
Blanks are called M-3 Mokume----still getting them little air bubbles that are going to hurt the price---but we will have to see. 
I needed to get these done for a show coming up in two weeks.


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice, wasn't sure pink on a mans pen would be the way to go. But it does look nice.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary,
I haven't used any of that material yet.
What's the white line around the end of the barrels on a couple of those?
Thanks.


----------



## guts (Jan 9, 2008)

Great looking pens there Gary,Good luck with the show.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary that's just glare---I took 20 pics just to get these two.
Heck you made me get up and pull the pens back out---looks like polish and a bad fit in the pic. But that's not the case.


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary,
I didn't figure you'd spend what those blanks must cost and then <b>not</b> turn 'em to fit.
You didn't think I thought that, did'ja?!? [:0]
What other colors do they come in?


----------



## winpooh498 (Jan 9, 2008)

I like them! They do look a little girly though. [:X] [:X] But maybe that is just the way the color shows up in the pictures.[]  I hope they will be good sellers for you.


----------



## Milpaul (Jan 9, 2008)

I see the seller of this material is no longer on ebay. Anyone know what happened?


----------



## thewishman (Jan 9, 2008)

Beautiful! Does the material turn nicely?

Chris


----------



## R2 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great looking pens![][][^]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

Lets try a close up




<br />
This is from the same guy that had them on Ebay.
Every blank that I have turned is a different color.
Remember---they still have tiny air bubbles.


----------



## MHKogan (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary,
The pens are beautiful and if you got some that still have air bubbles then we will send you replacements.  All blanks coming out of our factory are now 100% bubble free.  

The copper will darken and patina over time with use which just makes them look even better.  We do still sell from time to time on eBay but we have launched our new website www.MetalPenBlanks.com .  We will also be doing another "Group Buy" here on the forum in a few days when we release "M3 Damascus". 

Good luck with the show,
Mike


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary,  very good looking, the one I made came out great colorwise more of a mauve than pink. Is it just the photo?



<br />


----------



## GaryMGg (Jan 9, 2008)

Roy,
That's a great looking Cambridge.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 9, 2008)

Love the color, nice[]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toolcrazy_
> <br />Very nice, wasn't sure pink on a mans pen would be the way to go. But it does look nice.



Steve, I am shocked at you.[:0]  Being from the Pacific Northwest, I thought you would know that is salmon![]

Mike


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm surprised that no one has guessed <b>Copper</b> as the color, which is what they are.[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

I tell you the trick behind these---all you need is someone who knows what Mokume is. That in itself should sell the pen.
They are great to turn---Drill slow---sharp tools--just your basic take your time.
Mike --- I would love to try out the Damascus[]


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 9, 2008)

are these the $35 blanks?

Nice looking pens![]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim you catch Mike when he is having a group buy---helps a bunch.[]


----------



## DozerMite (Jan 9, 2008)

Those look really nice.
I don't know about $35 though. I would probably mess it up.


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gary Max_
> <br />Jim you catch Mike when he is having a group buy---helps a bunch.[]



Maybe next time then Gary.  I have emailed with Mike, nice guy, but even I find $35-40 a real stretch for me...I have heard he will have some Damascus "like" material in the near term, I will have to see what they look like...I am surprised that these have hole issues though...[:0]

How much were they in the group buy?


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

Jim the bubbles ain't something Mike is real happy about either----but the guy stands behind his blanks---if it ain't right he will fix it. 
You are right about the price but I look at it as a investment in a quality product----heck that even sounds good.


----------



## fernhills (Jan 9, 2008)

If the blank starts out at 35$ and the high end low kit price of 35$ what wood you sell the pen for[?] Carl


----------



## txcwboy (Jan 9, 2008)

$210.00 at my shop 

Dave


----------



## bitshird (Jan 9, 2008)

Gary those are outrageous pens, good luck with the show


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 9, 2008)

This line of pens start at $200.00 and go up. You know the deal---FP's cost more---Gold nibs add $75.00---and more. I am really wanting to add a high end line to my inventory the fastest way I know is to spend more money.


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fernhills_
> <br />If the blank starts out at 35$ and the high end low kit price of 35$ what wood you sell the pen for[?] Carl



Hi Carl, Looks like Gary used Barons and a Jr Statesman kit, all under $23 instead of the high end kits.  Personally I wouldn't use these blanks in a high end kit where the blank had to compete with the glitz of the pen embellishments.

That aside though, I think one reaches a point where the cost of materials is secondary to the end result.  These are truly unique blanks, that probably won't be found on every craft show table next to the $30 slimlines and $70 rollerballs.


----------



## johncrane (Jan 10, 2008)

Very nice and well done Gary!!good luck with your sale mate[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 10, 2008)

George there are No Barons in those pics.


----------



## CUTiger3 (Jan 10, 2008)

Those are some Great looking blanks. I can't wait for a group buy on the Damascus blanks [8D]


----------



## louisbry (Jan 10, 2008)

Great looking pens and the blanks are certainly different.  My only drawback is the blanks cost more than I can sell my pens for where I live.  Maybe I will get one for myself.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 10, 2008)

Louis I have the same trouble---the trick----haul them to where the money is. Like you I can drive a 100 miles and be in a new market place.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Gary.  I have to try something because my inventory just keeps growing because I am addicted to turning.  Don't want to steal your thread - your pens are just beautiful, especially the higher end ones.


----------



## MDWine (Jan 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by winpooh498_
> <br />I like them! They do look a little girly though...



OK, but who controls the money anyway? []  []  []

SYMBO!!   SWCTM!!

(sorry, couldn't resist... I get it from CAV!! )


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 11, 2008)

What money??????????


----------



## billteix (Jan 14, 2008)

i did some M3 love how they came out.




Done in gold gent with nickel silver blank




Done in gold gent with bronze blank.


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 14, 2008)

Good looking pens Bill---I sent one of the pens to Mike---I am waiting on replacement the blanks----I want to see the Damascus. Outside the holes---this is nice stuff.


----------

